# Custom century stealth for sale



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Stealth s1 1325 spinner
8 guides + tip......fuji ‘k’ titanium torzite
fuji ergonomic reel seat.....19 1/2” butt to center of reel seat
japanese shrink wrap on butt
lightly used
almost $700 invested in rod......$350
Will be in obx all week for tournament and will have rod with me


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Price is $325


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Flyer decal is covered with century decal


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Off the market


----------

